# Will my dogs traumatize my hedgehog?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to *BIG* boys. My C&C cage is 28 inches tall. My boys could very comfortably reach into the cage, and take the hedgehog out! My Bernese Lap Dog (Mountain Dog), has a BIG bark (Sometimes he falls over :lol: ), I think it will scare the hedgehog. The cage is in my room, and my boys also sleep in my room. I don't want to kick them out, but I don't want to traumatize the hedgehog either. The cage DOES have a lid, but I'm sure I'd be traumatized if a huge thing was staring in on me. After all, they are both 33 inches tall and just over 100 pounds.

Do they have to stay away from the cage?
Will there barking scare him half to death?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it will your hedgie at first, but they'll get used to it. My hedgie came from a house with about four or five dogs that seemed to bark and growl at everything. I even saw a dog stop to sniff her. She balled up, but didn't seem terrified. Right now our hedgie's getting used to hearing the sound of the TV and L.A Noire ( lots of sudden loud bangs). She no longer jumps and is beginning to get that it's just a background noise, I think.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd worry about the dogs accidentally knocking parts of the cage over. C&C cages are not the most sturdy cage out there. In this case, I think you'd be better off getting a cage that is higher off the ground and is an actual small animal cage. Then you can improvise a curtain around the cage, so that hopefully, your hedgie won't be disturbed too much at night. Many hedgies know when someone is standing outside their cage, even in the complete darkness. So having dogs walk around at night may be enough to send your hedgie scurrying back to hide everytime. 

When I had my boy in my room, I kept my cat out for that very reason. I was worried that my cat would stick his paws through the cage during active wheeling time and end up cutting it short.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

A big dog could hurt a hedgehog much more easily than a small dog, because they could get the whole balled-up hedgehog in their mouths.

Something about the smell of hedgehogs, especially my male hedgehog, drives my dogs crazy. They'll sit for hours with their tongues hanging through the bars of the cage, just sniffing him. They can't get into the cage but I know they'd try to eat him if they could. Mostly my dogs stay outdoors, because they want to eat my birds too.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I've actually found that bigger dogs are much more cautious with hedgies, and little dogs are scarier because their prey drive is so high they can't contain themselves. My dobie and my hedgies are pals  Igel actually cuddles with Kita, it's pretty cute.  My dobie is FIERCELY protective of the hedgies-- if another dog comes ANYWHERE near the hedgies, she gets super mad!!I I always supervise them of course, but I think if introduced properly they can be great pals!


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

I think it all depends on the dog and the hog. I have an 85 lb Rott and my hedgie doesn't care too much when the dog is around. When I introduced them to each other my dog tried to smell my hedgie a little too fast and she got poked in the nose. Now she knows not to touch him and doesn't really care about him one way or another.

If you can lift the cage off the ground somehow I think your hog would be ok with dogs passing by. If your hedgie seems to be bothered by the dogs moving perhaps you can attach a blanket to the front of the cage.


----------

